

Forms are a problem worth solving - swanify
http://matthewlanham.co.uk/post/33179876494/forms-are-a-problem-worth-solving

======
gmoore
Pretty cool - very wufoo.com like...

~~~
swanify
Thanks, we actually integrate with Wufoo

------
mrkmcknz
Matt is a great guy working alongside my startup in the ignite100 loft in
Newcastle.

His startup <http://inquire.ly/> is in beta and is free at the minute for all
tiers, you should certainly check it out if you use forms on your website.

------
adrianpike
Are you guys using FullContact for your profile information?

